# Top 3 PRETTYBOYS on this site



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

1. @Alarico8 
2. @sadakiyo 
3. @PrettyBoyMaxxing 

Is there any other pretty boy? Post pictures!


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 26, 2019)

@BrettyBoy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

@Pietrosiek


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 26, 2019)

@Aesthetic maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

shit, prettyboy is 6/10

put @DarknLost in his place.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> @BrettyBoy





cocainecowboy said:


> @Pietrosiek





NiBBaCel said:


> @Aesthetic maybe?


Pics ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

@Alarico8 was the first person and only person I thought of.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> shit, prettyboy is 6/10
> 
> put @DarknLost in his place.


He’s on number 4 thats why i didn’t put him


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 26, 2019)

Imagine being a prettyboy with norwood 1.5 and a Gandy tier hooked nose


----------



## xit (Sep 26, 2019)

@xit mogs


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 26, 2019)

@BigBoy


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 26, 2019)

Can i enter your vegene?







Ok i'll force my way in then. 👿👿👿👿


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Alarico8 was the first person and only person I thought of.


ngl he is the textbook of prettyboy. I wonder how he will look like older though


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine being a prettyboy with norwood 1.5 and a Gandy tier hooked nose


Imagine successfully pulling it off


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> ngl he is the textbook of prettyboy. I wonder how he will look like older though


He will age like shit. @Alarico8 No hate, but there has to be a balance. Look at Francisco. Prettyboy then, badly aged. All prettyboys will face the same consequences.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He will age like shit. @Alarico8 No hate, but there has to be a balance. Look at Francisco. Prettyboy then, badly aged. All prettyboys will face the same consequences.


the bones, the collagen, it's all that matters for lasting


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine being a prettyboy with norwood 1.5 and a Gandy tier hooked nose


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico shouldn't count considering he was born a woman


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> the bones, the collagen, it's all that matters for lasting


I would rather be PSL 5 my entire life than go from PSL 7 to PSL 4.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine being a prettyboy with norwood 1.5 and a Gandy tier hooked nose


i'm sorry for u, may be i can give u my asian NW0, at least i can be useful in smth.
and tbh, from front we don't even see you hooked nose, it's all which matters.


TRUE_CEL said:


> I would rather be PSL 5 my entire life than go from PSL 7 to PSL 4.


it depends when : at 40 i don't care to be a 4.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Alarico shouldn't count considering he was born a woman


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 26, 2019)

1)alarico8
2)dogtown
3)darknlost


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> it depends when : at 40 i don't care to be a 4.


You will definitely care tbh.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You will definitely care tbh.


True


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> View attachment 120549



JoinedSep 13, 2019


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> True


What is your PSL bro?


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> He’s on number 4 thats why i didn’t put him







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine being a prettyboy with norwood 1.5 and a Gandy tier hooked nose


I have never seen you tbh
is it worth it ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You will definitely care tbh.


at that time, if everything goes good, i'll have a good job, a nice wife, kids, life will mostly be behind me i hope, and i'll think about the end.


Gebirgscel said:


> I have never seen you tbh
> is it worth it ?


very cute looking


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

@Alarico8 will u take fin or wait for sm045


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 1)alarico8
> 2)dogtown
> 3)darknlost


who is dogtown?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He will age like shit. @Alarico8 No hate, but there has to be a balance. Look at Francisco. Prettyboy then, badly aged. All prettyboys will face the same consequences.


I doubt I'll age as badly as he has, and even now he's still in the mid 6's.

My game has never been super high collagen and hair. It's harmony and eye area with a dimorphic height and frame.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 26, 2019)

I wonder what's the max age for PrettyBoyMaxxing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> at that time, if everything goes good, i'll have a good job, a nice wife, kids, life will mostly be behind me i hope, and i'll think about the end.


Bro even married men still try to get IOIs from other women lol.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> who is dogtown?


a high inhib autistic @Virgin who sounds like his balls haven't dropped yet


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I doubt I'll age as badly as he has, and even now he's still in the mid 6's.
> 
> My game has never been super high collagen and hair. It's harmony and eye area with a dimorphic height and frame.


It is the law bro. Come back in 10-15 years.


streege said:


> who is dogtown?


@Virgin


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Alarico8 was the first person and only person I thought of.


This 
I saw the thread title and was ready to flay op if I didn't see @Alarico8


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> shit, prettyboy is 6/10
> 
> put @DarknLost in his place.


you know whats your job.








Ratings


Get an honest opinion on your looks, improve your dating app profile, or share before & after pictures.




looksmax.org




mog battle time


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> This
> I saw the thread title and was ready to flay op if I didn't see @Alarico8


High IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bro even married men still try to get IOIs from other women lol.


i won't i hope.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fuck prettyboymaxxing srs. It’s all about masctheticmaxing. You need masculinity and feminine features. Tall, wife frame, also with a pretty face. Best example is Chico srs.

Sure if you’re 6PSL and 5’7, you will pull young girls until you’re 19-20 then you’re kinda fucked.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> who is dogtown?



Joined Sep 3, 2019


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> you know whats your job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With whom? Nigga you will get smoked


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> you know whats your job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll never be first dude


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I doubt I'll age as badly as he has, and even now he's still in the mid 6's.
> 
> My game has never been super high collagen and hair. It's harmony and eye area with a dimorphic height and frame.


Can you post (or send in pm) a pic of you in a group of people? I can't believe that you got that face+ 6'4 height and you still have found this site


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> you know whats your job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need that 3/4 pic from @PrettyBoyMaxxing , i dont remember in which thread it is...


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 26, 2019)

Someone should also make a thread on top masthetic guys on here


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> i won't i hope.


You will bro. Tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @Alarico8 will u take fin or wait for sm045


Pretty sure I'm not receeding. The men in my family have always maintained norwood 1 to 2 until death. If I see that I am receeding, fin.



Gebirgscel said:


> I have never seen you tbh
> is it worth it ?


No



TubOfLard said:


> This
> I saw the thread title and was ready to flay op if I didn't see @Alarico8


Bros me


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> you'll never be first dude







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Someone should also make a thread on top masthetic guys on here


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> I need that 3/4 pic from @PrettyBoyMaxxing , i dont remember in which thread it is...


Not giving a single pic to you


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> who is dogtown?


.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Someone should also make a thread on top masthetic guys on here


Theres no in between on this site. _Theres only ogres and prettyboys  _


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Can you post (or send in pm) a pic of you in a group of people? I can't believe that you got that face+ 6'4 height and you still have found this site


it's insane that he only puts himself in the 6 PSL range, may be it's the case aesthicaly wise, but in term of women attraction, he is probably like 1 in 100 young men


medialcanthuscel said:


> .


i understand why he complain so much about his nose now...


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


Who’s that?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> Theres no in between on this site. _Theres only ogres and prettyboys  _


Tbh
@Amnesia and @Salludon are the only niggas I can think of, no coincidence as well they're the best looking guys here


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> Theres no in between on this site. _Theres only ogres and prettyboys _


life is kinda unfair


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .



you kept a collage of him just in case.....?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .






Gigachadlite ?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Not giving a single pic to you








Es ok, no mog battle if u dont want.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Who’s that?


@Virgin


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

Me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

tbh @Angel i would have put @Zuvay in the top 3 at least


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)

>not mentioning @dogtown and @Arceus300


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> tbh @Angel i would have put @Zuvay in the top 3 at least


Nah these guys mog him imo


----------



## john_cope (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fuck prettyboymaxxing srs. It’s all about masctheticmaxing. You need masculinity and feminine features. Tall, wife frame, also with a pretty face. Best example is Chico srs.
> 
> Sure if you’re 6PSL and 5’7, you will pull young girls until you’re 19-20 then you’re kinda fucked.


can you post some examples? i need a quick rundown


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> Nah these guys mog him imo


tbh except alarico, they get mogged by a large margin, do a mog battle if you don't believe me, imo so :


----------



## Esteban1997 (Sep 26, 2019)

You forgot this guy


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Es ok, no mog battle if u dont want.


Okay


john_cope said:


> can you post some examples? i need a quick rundown


Literally Chico is the best example. I really don’t wanna be that guy but, probably me after I looksmax tbh. Rhino, eye work, get lean muscle.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 26, 2019)

@Sc22


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Okay
> 
> Literally Chico is the best example. I really don’t wanna be that guy but, probably me after I looksmax tbh. Rhino, eye work, get lean muscle.


chico, really gets badly older, it's not good to see such a disgrace for a so gl guy before


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fuck prettyboymaxxing srs. It’s all about masctheticmaxing. You need masculinity and feminine features. Tall, wife frame, also with a pretty face. Best example is Chico srs.
> 
> Sure if you’re 6PSL and 5’7, you will pull young girls until you’re 19-20 then you’re kinda fucked.


legit


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> You forgot this guy
> 
> View attachment 120563








Unbelievable!


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> a high inhib autistic @Virgin who sounds like his balls haven't dropped yet



Cope he sounds like a masc chad


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fuck prettyboymaxxing srs. It’s all about masctheticmaxing. You need masculinity and feminine features. Tall, wife frame, also with a pretty face. Best example is Chico srs.
> 
> Sure if you’re 6PSL and 5’7, you will pull young girls until you’re 19-20 then you’re kinda fucked.


It's not just height, if you're a pretty boy but don't develop more masculine features you will not be attractive to women beyond age 18 or so. I have talked to a couple of women on their sexual preferences so far and all have agreed that they prefer masculine men much more than in their teens. Height is always important tho


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Cope he sounds like a masc chad


Is that you in the collage
that @medialcanthuscel posted?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> It's not just height, if you're a pretty boy but don't develop more masculine features you will not be attractive to women beyond age 18 or so. I have talked to a couple of women on their sexual preferences so far and all have agreed that they prefer masculine men much more than in their teens. Height is always important tho


Also talked to a former pretty boy who says he gets no attention from women even though he's 5'11" due to his soft facial features


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> It's not just height, if you're a pretty boy but don't develop more masculine features you will not be attractive to women beyond age 18 or so. I have talked to a couple of women on their sexual preferences so far and all have agreed that they prefer masculine men much more than in their teens. Height is always important tho


women and rating...
i'm done with their opinion most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Is that you in the collage
> that @medialcanthuscel posted?



Yeah those photos about 5 months old though.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> It's not just height, if you're a pretty boy but don't develop more masculine features you will not be attractive to women beyond age 18 or so. I have talked to a couple of women on their sexual preferences so far and all have agreed that they prefer masculine men much more than in their teens. Height is always important tho


Height and frame are what make a man. Don’t cope with me on this one either. Easily way to tell if someone is a male or female is to check their shoulders and height. Yes, face is very important, but height and frame>face.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> @Sc22


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Also talked to a former pretty boy who says he gets no attention from women even though he's 5'11" due to his soft facial features



He is "doomed" to fk JBs for the rest of his life.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Yeah those photos about 5 months old though.


Do you do anything to your hair? Like product wise? I really like that type of hair and I have that same texture if I cut my hair a little shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

d


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Height and frame are what make a man. Don’t cope with me on this one either. Easily way to tell if someone is a male or female is to check their shoulders and height. Yes, face is very important, but height and frame>face.


disagree : you can be 5'9, slightly above average frame, and 6 PSL face, and slay more than a 6'3 massive frame 4 to 5 PSL by far


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Height and frame are what make a man. Don’t cope with me on this one either. Easily way to tell if someone is a male or female is to check their shoulders and height. Yes, face is very important, but* height and frame>face.*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> d
> 
> disagree : you can be 5'9, slightly above average frame, and 6 PSL face, and slay more than a 6'3 massive frame 4 to 5 PSL by far


manlet cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> manlet cope


i'm manlet, but more than 5'9 though.
but yeah that's what i see IRL so.
i can be wrong though


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> d
> 
> disagree : you can be 5'9, slightly above average frame, and 6 PSL face, and slay more than a 6'3 massive frame 4 to 5 PSL by far


I’m not talking about slaying, I’m talking about masculinity. 6’5 guy with 26” bideltoid is more of a man than a 5’6 hyper 17” bideltoid with a hyper masculine face.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Do you do anything to your hair? Like product wise? I really like that type of hair and I have that same texture if I cut my hair a little shorter.



Nah I just use my natural hair grease as ‘product’ my hair was too heavy for all the products tbh, so it never held or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I’m not talking about slaying, I’m talking about masculinity. 6’5 guy with 26” bideltoid is more of a man than a 5’6 hyper 17” bideltoid with a hyper masculine face.


of course you'r right about that


----------



## Titbot (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fuck prettyboymaxxing srs. It’s all about masctheticmaxing. You need masculinity and feminine features. Tall, wife frame, also with a pretty face. Best example is Chico srs.
> 
> Sure if you’re 6PSL and 5’7, you will pull young girls until you’re 19-20 then you’re kinda fucked.


No muscles for your frame 
No masculinity for your face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Titbot said:


> No muscles for your frame
> No masculinity for your face


where is @Titbot in the classement ? he is a fucking prettypreet


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


>


We all know you’re 6’3 and a failed gymcel so stop shitting on height and frame. Your pheno and face hold you back so much it’s not even worth spreading “height and frame are cope”.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Height and frame are what make a man. Don’t cope with me on this one either. Easily way to tell if someone is a male or female is to check their shoulders and height. Yes, face is very important, but height and frame>face.


What would u say would be the minimum height to masculinemax. I have good frame but Im insecure ab my height.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 26, 2019)

It all about gandy maxing


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> What would u say would be the minimum height to masculinemax. I have good frame but Im insecure ab my height.


6’ sorry chief


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Height and frame are what make a man. Don’t cope with me on this one either. Easily way to tell if someone is a male or female is to check their shoulders and height. Yes, face is very important, but height and frame>face.


This can't be said like that in general, you have to consider _how _tall/short and _how _good looking someone is. A true PSL 7 or even 6.5 face with masculine features on a 5'8" guy will attract more women than a 6'0" guy with a PSL 5.5 face or below (of course individual preference also matters but an extremely good looking face can definitely compensate for height).


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)

Titbot said:


> No muscles for your frame
> No masculinity for your face


you have none of these


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> We all know you’re 6’3 and a failed gymcel so stop shitting on height and frame. Your pheno and face hold you back so much it’s not even worth spreading “height and frame are cope”.



6´5, my pheno is good im mullato, my face is shit though.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 26, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> you have none of these


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> We all know you’re 6’3 and a failed gymcel so stop shitting on height and frame. Your pheno and face hold you back so much it’s not even worth spreading “height and frame are cope”.


i would rather be average in height and frame but 6 PSL than having the frame and height of somebody like sirgrey and his current face - may be could he ascend imo ? @cocainecowboy -, so i understand why for him it doesn't count, but he makes a generalization about himself which is a bias.


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 6’ sorry chief


5'10" its over


----------



## Titbot (Sep 26, 2019)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Nah I just use my natural hair grease as ‘product’ my hair was too heavy for all the products tbh, so it never held or anything.


Damn maybe it’s time for me to cut my hair shorter again. It’s down to my mouth so it gets more wavy/curly. I need it to be straight like yours


streege said:


> i would rather be average in height and frame but 6 PSL than having the frame and height of somebody like sirgrey and his current face - may be could he ascend imo ? @cocainecowboy -, so i understand why for him it doesn't count, but he makes a generalization about himself which is a bias.


That’s the extreme though. Sirgey is an outlier and you’re comparing it to someone average in height and frame with 6PSL. It’s comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Damn maybe it’s time for me to cut my hair shorter again. It’s down to my mouth so it gets more wavy/curly. I need it to be straight like yours



Wavy is ideal tbh, my hair is too thick and straight, only looks good when I’ve not washed it for like 3 days


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 26, 2019)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing should be second I think. But I only saw 1 pic of @sadakiyo 's face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Damn maybe it’s time for me to cut my hair shorter again. It’s down to my mouth so it gets more wavy/curly. I need it to be straight like yours
> 
> That’s the extreme though. Sirgey is an outlier and you’re comparing it to someone average in height and frame with 6PSL. It’s comparing apples to oranges.


my point was basically to say to not be biased like he is : because he is ugly he thinks that height and frame are cope : but they are absolutely not


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing should be second I think. But I only saw 1 pic of @sadakiyo 's face



@sadakiyo shouldnt be there anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> 6´5, my pheno is good im mullato, my face is shit though.


It’s your face then. You need to work that out. your height is god tier. Idk about your frame but you either need to unironically get a haircut or do something man. You have amazing height, gymmaxx and get good shoulders and work on your face. You’re not a lost cause.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> my point was basically to say to not be biased like he is : because he is ugly he thinks that height and frame are cope : but they are absolutely not



Tom Cruise > Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Wavy is ideal tbh, my hair is too thick and straight, only looks good when I’ve not washed it for like 3 days


Lol same. It looks like shit when I wash it then I sleep on it for a few days and it’s really good.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Tom Cruise > Dwayne Johnson


dwayne johson slays hard though and he is not 6 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Tom Cruise > Dwayne Johnson


what a shitty fucking low iq comment

dwayne johnson is 6'2" btw 

hes larping to be 6'5"


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 120577
> View attachment 120577
> View attachment 120577
> View attachment 120577


thx bro


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> It’s your face then. You need to work that out. your height is god tier. Idk about your frame but you either need to unironically get a haircut or do something man. You have amazing height, gymmaxx and get good shoulders and work on your face. You’re not a lost cause.



This was my hair for 4 years, but no hair for my face.







cocainecowboy said:


> what a shitty fucking low iq comment
> 
> dwayne johnson is 6'2" btw
> 
> hes larping to be 6'5"



pls no mean.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what a shitty fucking low iq comment
> 
> dwayne johnson is 6'2" btw
> 
> hes larping to be 6'5"


how the fuck ? 
i always tough he was 195 CM


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what a shitty fucking low iq comment
> 
> dwayne johnson is 6'2" btw
> 
> hes larping to be 6'5"


no prime woman has ever chose the rock over Tom cruise lol.


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing should be second I think. But I only saw 1 pic of @sadakiyo 's face


@sadakiyo is so pretty i get boner when i look at him


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> how the fuck ?
> i always tough he was 195 CM


Dude frame can make someone look huge. Plus he probably wears lifts and his frame is scary enough. halo effect in action


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> no prime woman has ever chose the rock over Tom cruise lol.


nobody says that height and frame mogs face obviously, but having a good face is better with height and frame.
Give 5'7 to dwayne johson, and see what's happens.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

T


SirGey said:


> This was my hair for 4 years, but no hair for my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hair is extremely niche. You need a 6PSL face to pull it off.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> manlet cope


This is actually true though, I have seen and heard of lots of good looking manlet slayers but most tall guys (which is PSL 4-5) don't have nearly the same levels of success. That being said it's important to note that as a tall man it is a lot easier to find an attractive wife even if your face isn't as attractive, due to status


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

guy on right is 5'8"

theres like 5 diff threads with endless proof on lookism


Dope said:


> no prime woman has ever chose the rock over Tom cruise lol.


what is this comment supposed to mean? did i say they did?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> T
> 
> That hair is extremely niche. You need a 6PSL face to pull it off.



Ye, i realized it this year, thats why i cut it. I will make fukboi hair after my surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120581
> 
> 
> guy on right is 5'8"
> ...


they all look more than 5'8 wth frame make someone taller than he is, i don't know why


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> This is actually true though, I have seen and heard of lots of good looking manlet slayers but most tall guys (which is PSL 4-5) don't have nearly the same levels of success. That being said it's important to note that as a tall man it is a lot easier to find an attractive wife even if your face isn't as attractive, due to status


I would rather be tall and average than short and above average. Height is something very important to male mental health and life in general. I can’t imagine the torture it must be to constantly worry and think about something you have no control over.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> they all look more than 5'8 wth frame make someone taller than he is, i don't know why


guy on right is self admitted 5'8" not me "theoretizing"


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> guy on right is self admitted 5'8" not me "theoretizing"


have you an explanation why gymcelling makes you appear taller at least in pics ?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

Maesthetic mogs pretty boys into the ground btw and your delusional if you disagree


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I would rather be tall and average than short and above average. Height is something very important to male mental health and life in general. I can’t imagine the torture it must be to constantly worry and think about something you have no control over.


what's short for you ?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> have you an explanation why gymcelling makes you appear taller at least in pics ?



It doesnt.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Maesthetic mogs pretty boys into the ground btw and your delusional if you disagree


I don’t think anyone is disagreeing lol. 
Maesthetic>masculine>prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I don’t think anyone is disagreeing lol.
> Maesthetic>masculine>prettyboy



Maesthetic (Brad Pitt) > pretty boy ( Chico ) > masculine (ogre) mike Tyson)


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I don’t think anyone is disagreeing lol.
> Maesthetic>masculine>prettyboy


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Maesthetic (Brad Pitt) > pretty boy ( Chico ) > masculine (ogre) mike Tyson)


Masculine as in someone like Gandy not Tyson ffs


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> what's short for you ?


Death height: 5’5 below 
Short: 5’6-5’9
Average: 5’10-5’11
Tall: 6’+ 
Obviously there’s different “tall” heights but I don’t wanna categorize them


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> have you an explanation why gymcelling makes you appear taller at least in pics ?


it doesnt, it makes u look shorter 

rock wears lifts, hes very self conscious about height

in movies they shoot people from downward angle who they wanna make appear taller

they use this trick to balance differences between heightmogs. hollywood is blackpilled about height


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> Masculine as in someone like Gandy not Tyson ffs



It’s not black and white but I’d say gandy was still kinda be in maesthetic


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I would rather be tall and average than short and above average. Height is something very important to male mental health and life in general. I can’t imagine the torture it must be to constantly worry and think about something you have no control over.


Like I said earlier it depends on _how much _above the average you are. Being like PSL 5.5 as say 5'7" isn't worth it but if you're 6+ PSL it definitely is imo. For example this guy is 5'6" and I'm pretty sure he's more than happy that he isn't 6'2" and average: https://instagram.com/carsonbuj?igshid=4zo1m6s2x31k


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Maesthetic (Brad Pitt) > pretty boy ( Chico ) > masculine (ogre) mike Tyson)


Chico is Maesthetic. He’s 6’3. If he were like 5’10 I would see him being a pretty boy. Plus he has a nice frame


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Maesthetic (Brad Pitt) > pretty boy ( Chico ) > masculine (ogre) mike Tyson)


BIGGEST FUCKING COPE IVE EVER READ

THERES ONLY ONE GIGACHAD



Spoiler


----------



## Achathin (Sep 26, 2019)

You forgot this god amongst men


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Like I said earlier it depends on _how much _above the average you are. Being like PSL 5.5 as say 5'7" isn't worth it but if you're 6+ PSL it definitely is imo. For example this guy is 5'6" and I'm pretty sure he's more than happy that he isn't 6'2" and average: https://instagram.com/carsonbuj?igshid=4zo1m6s2x31k


You may be reflecting your own wishes on him. Personally, if I were that height, it would be very hard for me to be happy.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Chico is Maesthetic. He’s 6’3. If he were like 5’10 I would see him being a pretty boy. Plus he has a nice frame



Chico is a pretty boy lol, and I’m only taking face into consideration, you always want to be be as tall possible and as jacked as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

Achathin said:


> You forgot this god amongst men
> View attachment 120591



shit nose shit lip


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> it doesnt, it makes u look shorter
> 
> rock wears lifts, hes very self conscious about height
> 
> ...


so it's better only do cardio to "appear" taller ?
lifting is very important other than height looking wise?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Chico is a pretty boy lol, and I’m only taking face into consideration, you always want to be be as tall possible and as jacked as possible.


Face, sure but IRL people just don’t see heads bobbling around. Only talking about face is silly


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> so it's better only do cardio to "appear" taller ?
> lifting is very important other than height looking wise?


no its important to look jacked and thick (dense tissue, not fat)

but as a manlet it only makes you shorter

manlet cant win


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You may be reflecting your own wishes on him. Personally, if I were that height, it would be very hard for me to be happy.


Maybe yes. But the gratification you get from women every day by being that good looking would be so satisfying. Tall


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)

1. @reptiles 
2. @blackoutwhitein 
3. @Esteban1997


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Face, sure but IRL people just don’t see heads bobbling around. Only talking about face is silly



Not when categorising people, Chico (prime) is a pretty boy literally every foid thinks this.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> it doesnt, it makes u look shorter
> 
> rock wears lifts, hes very self conscious about height
> 
> ...


If I got the Rock’s frame and muscle on my 6’ body, I would look smaller, yes. I think getting lean muscle and wide shoulders would make you look taller.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no its important to look jacked and thick (dense tissue, not fat)
> 
> but as a manlet it only makes you shorter
> 
> manlet cant win









Zac mogged them all.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Maybe yes. But the gratification you get from women every day by being that good looking would be so satisfying. Tall


Pressed send on accident. Was also going to add that men treat you better if you are better looking too, it's not just height


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Zac mogged them all.


just compare 2 old people to young people theory


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no its important to look jacked and thick (dense tissue, not fat)
> 
> but as a manlet it only makes you shorter
> 
> manlet cant win


i wish i was more than 5'11, it is what it is.
i'm gonna cope with eastern people


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Zac mogged them all.


He only stands out because he’s wearing a suit. Throw him in “street clothes” like the Rock and he is invisible


----------



## Heirio (Sep 26, 2019)

Boyos, what about @Madness ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Maybe yes. But the gratification you get from women every day by being that good looking would be so satisfying. Tall


he is not that gl though ngl


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> He only stands out because he’s wearing a suit. Throw him in “street clothes” like the Rock and he is invisible


definitively he only has a semi head more than zac, which is basically 10 cm give or take


Heirio said:


> Boyos, what about @Madness ?


pics?


----------



## Heirio (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Can you post (or send in pm) a pic of you in a group of people? I can't believe that you got that face+ 6'4 height and you still have found this site


Me too bro @Alarico8 I want to see the giga mog


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> he is not that gl though ngl


He’s well above average. Location is huge too. If I wasn’t raised in the place I live now, I would have gotten so much more validation from women srs. But here I’m just slightly above average.


----------



## Heirio (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> He’s well above average. Location is huge too. If I wasn’t raised in the place I live now, I would have gotten so much more validation from women srs. But here I’m just slightly above average.


america is one of the toughest place imo. he is well above average, but not sure if he is a legit 6 PSL.


Heirio said:


> View attachment 120600
> View attachment 120601


these masseters, these zygos, he is defo more a maesthetic than prettyboy


----------



## Heirio (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> america is one of the toughest place imo. he is well above average, but not sure if he is a legit 6 PSL.
> 
> these masseters, these zygos, he is defo more a maesthetic than prettyboy


he's also 14 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Heirio said:


> he's also 14 jfl


wth he looks 18
definitively at/above 6 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> america is one of the toughest place imo. he is well above average, but not sure if he is a legit 6 PSL.
> 
> these masseters, these zygos, he is defo more a maesthetic than prettyboy


America, not really. If you’re in a very attractive region like I am, you honestly need to be 5.5PSL minimum to stand out. There’s places in america where I would get a lot of attention like Mid West, small cities, etc. but here, it’s very attractive.


----------



## Heirio (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> wth he looks 18


https://looksmax.org/threads/1-year-transformation.22957/


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> america is one of the toughest place imo. he is well above average, but not sure if he is a legit 6 PSL.
> 
> these masseters, these zygos, he is defo more a maesthetic than prettyboy


If @Alarico8 is a 6 PSL then this guy is without a doubt a 6 PSL, at the least lol. Probably more like close to 6.5


Heirio said:


> he's also 14 jfl


He goes to ASU jfl he's 18 or 19


CarlSagan96 said:


> If @Alarico8 is a 6 PSL then this guy is without a doubt a 6 PSL, at the least lol. Probably more like close to 6.5
> 
> He goes to ASU jfl he's 18 or 19


Nvm I'm retarded thought you were taking about the guy I linked


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 26, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Me too bro @Alarico8 I want to see the giga mog


I legit don't have any social photos jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Like I said earlier it depends on _how much _above the average you are. Being like PSL 5.5 as say 5'7" isn't worth it but if you're 6+ PSL it definitely is imo. For example this guy is 5'6" and I'm pretty sure he's more than happy that he isn't 6'2" and average: https://instagram.com/carsonbuj?igshid=4zo1m6s2x31k


He is not that GL tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I legit don't have any social photos jfl


over


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

@Heirio what about bonesmashing ? is it a gigacope, i've read his thread.


cocainecowboy said:


> over


pass


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He is not that GL tbh.


Look at the comments section jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Look at the comments section jfl


He has some kind of status. Even avg men with status get the same kind of comments...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> If @Alarico8 is a 6 PSL then this guy is without a doubt a 6 PSL, at the least lol. Probably more like close to 6.5


i can't disagree more ngl, but it is what it is.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> 1. @Alarico8
> 2. @sadakiyo
> 3. @PrettyBoyMaxxing
> 
> Is there any other pretty boy? Post pictures!


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Posting one eye isn’t getting you anywhere @Jagged0


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 1)alarico8
> 2)dogtown
> 3)darknlost


the only correct answer here tbh


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

You can be a complete ogre except for eyes. Also stop posting this faggot you’ve been spamming this pic for months


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Angel said:


> You can be a complete ogre except for eyes. Also stop posting this faggot you’ve been spamming this pic for months


who


----------



## Angel (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> who


@Jagged0


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

how do I fare guys?


----------



## Dogs (Sep 26, 2019)

If I fix my hair what asthetic am I? Generic asthetic?


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120616
> 
> 
> how do I fare guys?


Mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120616
> 
> 
> how do I fare guys?


badr hari mogs U


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dogs said:


> dogs me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dogs said:


> If I fix my hair what asthetic am I? Generic asthetic?
> 
> Mogs me


maesthetic + 6 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120616
> 
> 
> how do I fare guys?


Dang he’s really GL. I would say the best PSL poster by far? Frauding? Crisick frauding??? Nah, he doesn’t fraud you’re just jealous that he’s 6.5PSL. He’s the best looking poster by far. did I mention he has a hot gf and is a kickbox championship? Insane, right?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Dang he’s really GL. I would say the best PSL poster by far? Frauding? Crisick frauding??? Nah, he doesn’t fraud you’re just jealous that he’s 6.5PSL. He’s the best looking poster by far. did I mention he has a hot gf and is a kickbox championship? Insane, right?


once you notice that eye asymmetry though...


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

dotacel said:


> once you notice that eye asymmetry though...


Fuck you I didn’t even notice until you said it LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

dotacel said:


> once you notice that eye asymmetry though...


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120620


probably Tmogs me to the depths of hell


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120620


He has such a punchable face


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> He has such a punchable face


u dont want to punch him, hes crazy (literally, he takes 3 different anti psychotics)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> u dont want to punch him, hes crazy (literally, he takes 3 different anti psychotics)


He looks like a pig and jfl that’s kinda sad


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> He looks like a pig and jfl that’s kinda sad


@anon55555 said if he doesnt take the meds they lock him up 😳


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 120620


too much FWHR


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> too much FWHR


he has fetal alcohol syndrome like @dotacel's autistic friend


----------



## Dogs (Sep 26, 2019)

Why isn't just trying to grow on the list, I'd say he's stereotypically a pretty boy.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> he has fetal alcohol syndrome like @dotacel's autistic friend


I wish my mom drank so I could have a 2.25 FWHR 😢


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fuck you I didn’t even notice until you said it LMFAO









Picassomaxxed


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Dang he’s really GL. I would say the best PSL poster by far? Frauding? Crisick frauding??? Nah, he doesn’t fraud you’re just jealous that he’s 6.5PSL. He’s the best looking poster by far. did I mention he has a hot gf and is a kickbox championship? Insane, right?


maxim of lookism is better


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 120621
> 
> 
> Picassomaxxed


that lower third is actually carrying his looks so damn hard


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 120621
> 
> 
> Picassomaxxed


He looks like Courage the Cowardly Dog in that


medialcanthuscel said:


> maxim of lookism is better


You realize I was being sarcastic................


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Why isn't just trying to grow on the list, I'd say he's stereotypically a pretty boy.


the list sucks not gonna lie


Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 120621
> 
> 
> Picassomaxxed


lol even his girlfriend mogs his unfrauded one


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 26, 2019)

streege said:


> the list sucks not gonna lie
> 
> lol even his girlfriend mogs his unfrauded one


Girl mogs guy 8/10 in a relationship.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You realize I was being sarcastic................


he doesnt know anything except for midfaces

he's like @Leo0509 but with midfaces

he sees long midfaces in his nightmares


----------

